# AFAW Rods



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

There was a post sometime back about what we actually know about the AFAW rods, here's your chance to find out. I will be down next week, arriving on late Weds. night fishing the Frank and Frans tourney and will have with me the designer and owner of AFAW straight from England. If anyone is interested in meeting the man behind the idea please feel free to give me a call @ 704-576-4693 or if you simply would like to see or cast any of the rods come on by. I will also be on the beach at all times in a gray Yukon XL with rack on the front and ski clamps on the top or just stop by and have a beverage.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

iceman _ i hope that he brought some 6n bait rods with him. I wouldn't mind buying a 13 footer.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

*6-n-B8*



darrel said:


> iceman _ i hope that he brought some 6n bait rods with him. I wouldn't mind buying a 13 footer.


Ditto. When will this 6 n B8 rod be available?


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Hi Ron,
Cuz'n Bill and I will be fishing where the tourney ain't. He will have his beach and I will have my Universal. Anyone can throw mine, as long as the line is not in the water and they have their own reel. Hopefully we can talk Tommy into staying all week. White 3/4 chevy PU with cover.
charlie


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Charlie, I look forward to seeing you guys next week, should be a good time. We'll be rolling in late Weds. night get checked in and hit the beach. I should have a full array of rods with me plus the guy's are bringing some exciting demos with them as well. I may have to keep Tommy's Big Beach in case anyone wants to throw that one, I will also have the line of Six-n-Bait rods as well.

Ron


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

*Afaw Big Beach*

Hey Ron, 

When you all do meet up, tell Julian( if he's the owner) that I really like this rod. Also while I was down last time, it was the first time I used some of the Ultima Red Ice line with a 6500 ct hs 07 model, and It casts far out of sight. Great products indeed!

Brian:fishing:


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Brian, I would be glad to. Julian is the owner with his partner Ian who will be here as well. I'm glad your enjoying the rod and please let us know if there's anything we can do.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

*If possible*

Man!

I wish I can be there and I wish you all the best of luck. By the way I personally like to wear what I fish with. Meaning, I like the way the AFAW Cap, and Smock look! tell him to bring over a chit load of attire as well I'll save me, or us a lot of pounds. You know what I mean? LOL!

BRIAN:fishing:


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll see if I can get them to bring some goodies with them. I know there pretty loaded at this point. As for the line, I have been eyeing that, I may have to get a spool or two of the 18lb.

Ron


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

*Ultima*

Well, I haven't caught any drum using it yet. I can say that the 18lb casts very well. Now I am trying to get my hands on some of the Ultima F1 now that it comes in a flourescent orange color. Man! I wish this line was sold in the U.S.

Brian


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

I wish I could be there... I have a lot of questions I'd love to address J.S. with... The main one being why is it that in the U.K. it's been "established" (I use that term very loosly) that the blanks come from "the far east" and you can have an "afaw" for half the price under the label "IMax" ... and sure enough.. the IMax range very accuratly reflects the AFAW range... Right down to the exact same color scheme and wraps 

This is NOT to say they are not great rods! Obviously they are... I haven't heard a single bad thing about the sticks (the accessories and more so the clothing line not withstanding).

It's just a little discouraging to present the "image" of U.K. a product ... placing it in the same leages as the Century and Zziplex (value wise)... when in fact it's yet another Chinese product, that's already on the market.. just with a new name (like the LDX/HDX).


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

KConrad said:


> I wish I could be there... I have a lot of questions I'd love to address J.S. with... The main one being why is it that in the U.K. it's been "established" (I use that term very loosly) that the blanks come from "the far east" and you can have an "afaw" for half the price under the label "IMax" ... and sure enough.. the IMax range very accuratly reflects the AFAW range... Right down to the exact same color scheme and wraps
> 
> This is NOT to say they are not great rods! Obviously they are... I haven't heard a single bad thing about the sticks (the accessories and more so the clothing line not withstanding).
> 
> It's just a little discouraging to present the "image" of U.K. a product ... placing it in the same leages as the Century and Zziplex (value wise)... when in fact it's yet another Chinese product, that's already on the market.. just with a new name (like the LDX/HDX).



Give me a srike or time out, fishing is good now and I will just take the penalty, but I got ot call this looser out. Who says the Aisians can't build a first class stick, they make more blanks than anyone. If you weren't by that inshore salty water, I'd really tell you what I think, no experience, your opinion aint worth squat, stick that where the light don't shine.

Wayne Hill
AKA Kingfish


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Iceman, I started the thread you reference, and would hope the answers to those questions plus any others that might come up at your get together would be disseminated for those of us out of area.

Today my matched pair of Steve Austin built AFAW "Surf" rods put it on the local Pompano, Puppy Drum and Bluefish population. If I do it again tomorrow I'll probably get my choice of prizes from the pool at our club tournament. That would be the AFAW "Estuary" I would choose! Great rods!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I will be more than happy to answer any questions anyone may have surrounding the rods that we are bringing in. One reason I started this was to be able to offer a great rod at a good price for those in the market. I have been in the market from a custom building perspective for a long time and saw a great opportunity to give back in the way of a great product. We are not in the business to hide anything or misrepersent our product, I will only present the facts as I know it. So far I think we have alot of happy customers and have provided a great level of customer service. Please feel free to ask any questions you may have but please remember that I wil only reply with information I have that is supported by fact and not hearsey or a guess.

Thanks everyone,
Ron


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

kingfish said:


> Who says the Aisians can't build a first class stick, they make more blanks than anyone.


I don't know, who did say that? You couldn't possibly be insinuating that *I* said that?? because I didn't:


Kconrad; said:


> *This is NOT to say they are not great rods! Obviously they are... I haven't heard a single bad thing about the sticks*


Now, if only you could read and comprehend as accurately as I can quote text that's right there in front of you, this would be much easier. 

If your so quick on the trigger there hero, come steady with FACTS... 



kingfish said:


> If you weren't by that inshore salty water, I'd really tell you what I think, no experience, your opinion aint worth squat, stick that where the light don't shine.


Where in the hell did I give my opinion? 
Stating that there are a ton of eastern blanks on the market being labeled as a new product is not an opinion, it's fact.. if you don't like that fact then that's your problem not mine.

Experience? You don't know me, or my experience.. Obviously my experience is enough to know more than you give credit for!

Give me a break.. No one knocked a single product, only asked for answers. Answers, I might add, that *YOU* cannot give.. so you resort to an all too typical, pathetic, "internet attack" on a personal level that was as fruitless as your contribution to this thread.

Believe me, I'll gladly place your *Opinions* where the sun don't shine.. that's the best place for it.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

PLEASE CEASE THE MAN DRAMA IMMEDIATELY!!


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Estuary Rod*

Ron, I sure hope this is the right Ron! Anyhow the Estuary rod that you did for me was delivered yesterday. What a beautiful thing she is! Can't believe how light she is too! Plans to try her out was nixed by the storm that came through as I was on the way to DE. 

I hope to take her out later today or tomorrow to feel how she loads. Won't be the same but at least I'll try her out for an hour or so.

I encourage everyone who will be in the area to go visit Julian, Ian and Ron. I've held the Beach down at Barry Weaver's place in central PA and that will be my next purchase. I think we'll start working on her before Christmas. Thanks again! Sure wish I could be there. Philly Jack


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

I have some questions on the AFAW myself. I was considering the estuary as a plugging stick, but a lot of stuff came to my mind.

1st- how much is shipping back and forth for a warranty replacement?

2nd- what's the turn around time on the warranty?

3rd- if the top half of my rod breaks due to user error, how much would i pay for the top only? how about the bottom half?

thanks.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

KConrad said:


> I wish I could be there... I have a lot of questions I'd love to address J.S. with... The main one being why is it that in the U.K. it's been "established" (I use that term very loosly) that the blanks come from "the far east" and you can have an "afaw" for half the price under the label "IMax" ... and sure enough.. the IMax range very accuratly reflects the AFAW range... Right down to the exact same color scheme and wraps
> 
> This is NOT to say they are not great rods! Obviously they are... I haven't heard a single bad thing about the sticks (the accessories and more so the clothing line not withstanding).
> 
> It's just a little discouraging to present the "image" of U.K. a product ... placing it in the same leages as the Century and Zziplex (value wise)... when in fact it's yet another Chinese product, that's already on the market.. just with a new name (like the LDX/HDX).


 I keep coming back to this thread to sea the answers to the questions. It's like yu say why would yu want to spend the extra $200.00 for the same rod? I wouldn't so I won't.
I doubt the truth about the blanks will come out just wouldn't be politicaly correct.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

FishnAddiction said:


> PLEASE CEASE THE MAN DRAMA IMMEDIATELY!!


FA, put your crayons away and be nice while the big kids talk...


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Hell Ray, Teddy, KC and other doubters.I'm glad you've asked these questions and I am a newbie at this. That's why I did a lot of research and just bought an Estuaty. Had planned to use it today IN DE but wound up going to a local spot, not a foot ball field but close. Put 2 oz far enough for me. Loads better than any off the rack rod I've ever used, by far. I'm not shilling for AFAW, Iceman or anyone else but I really think you should try before you buy. I did and I'm pleased. Philly Jack


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

Please allow me to clairify one point... 

I KNOW the rod's are great... I've gotten feed back from some people whom of which I respect very much and have yet to hear a single complaint... honestly, not a sing one! 

There is a world of difference between wanting to know exactly "what" your buying Vs. wanting to know if what your buying is a good product (clearly this one is)... did that make sence?

All my question was, is, or is intended to be...was simply an inquire as to the origin of the item, not the quality of the item. So far the quality has indeed been well established, and the product is speaking for it's self in that regard.

Now you might ask "why does it matter where it comes from?" .. well to many it don't, and never will and they do not even care enough as to want to know the history or genealogy of their products.
I am not one of those people. 

So before I am lynched again for wanting to clarify some information about the general origin of the product... ask your selfs; how many of you have gone out of your way to purchase a Swedish Abu when there was one for 1/4 the price sitting on the shelf in your local Wal Mart?

Please, also, allow me to apologize for my heated, defensive post earlier. It is not my intention to engage in such antics here or anywhere else for that matter. However I will not be a door mat


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Alright, let's see what we can clear up. First off, I have no idea about the IMax rods and any relation to AFAW, if anyone has cold hard proof that it is the same rod under another name please give me a call or post in this thread because I truly don't know. If anyone is simply basing this off the assumption that the lenghts and weight rating are very similar and the build of the rod is close to the same then your going to have to do better than that. I have never seen, held or fished an IMax rod and I gurantee you that only a handful of people in the States have either. As for warranty replacement, we stand behind our product. If the rod or component breaks due to faulty craftsmanship then it will be replaced. I am the distributor in the US and the rod would come back to me and if the rod is in stock then it would shipped immediatley and I will more than likely cover the freight for you. As for replacing only the tip section or vice versa, I honestly haven't even thought about this, it wouldn't be a problem because I can assure you I will stand behind the rods and blanks. Teddy, I'm not sure of the answer your looking for concerning the truth about these blanks, we have never hidden the fact that they are made in Asia but I must also say that all engineering and designed was done in the UK by a gentlemen that has forgotten more about rods than any of us will ever know. AFAW is a UK based rod company and but in being able to offer a resonablly priced product sometimes manufactures need to go elsewhere for production needs. The Asians have manufactured more rods and blanks than any country in the world, that would lead me to believe that they are more than capable of producing a great product. One item that I am unclear on is the rational regarding the pricing of the IMax rods compaired to the AFAW. I don't see being able to buy the Imax for half the price of the AFAW. If you compare apples to apples the Beach Stroke rods of Imax are in the same price range of any of the AFAW rods. They may be $40-$50 cheaper but $200 isn't even close. Please remember the conversion rate of 2 to 1, their rods appear to be in the $320 - $370 range. No offense regarding anyones post but I want to make sure that what is posted is fact and not hersay or guess's. Please feel free to ask any question and I will be more than willing to help.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

to my understanding the ONLY BAD THING about AFAW is they SELL LIKE HOTCAKES!!!

on the rating of the estuary which says 1-3, can i throw a 3ounce on a snap cast or do i have to lob it? 

and please i'd like to know the following:
weight on the estuary, distance of the reel seat to the butt. are the guides all in the top half? it comes in low rider guides right? alconite guides, hardalloy, sic?

my questions would also help some of thsoe looking for info on the estuary. thanks.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Ill vouch for the AFAW 13 beach, sweet rod hands down. Throw one, and see for yourself why AFAW is being mentioned more & more.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

:--|kconrad

I offered you my opinon from owning and using both of the rods you were questioning. You don't own either nor have cast either, sorry I bothered. I don't care what your agenda is, but I can easily infer from your breif history here you got some ax to grind. I call em as I see em.

Bottom line, you got no experience with either and appear to be a troll.:--|


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

No problem, the reel seat is 27" from the butt, I'm actually working with them to have the distance set at 24". The guides are Fuji BSVOG which is an aluminum oxide ring, this rod is not currently offered with lowriders. Blanks are avaiable to go the custom route as well. This blank weighs 7.5 oz, I don't have a weight on a built rod but I will be glad to get that for you. As for casting 3 oz, give it all you got. You will not have to lob 3 on this rod, I am a decent caster and I have put every rod in the line up through their paces and they will cast what is advertised. Hope this answers everything, if not let me know.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

*Shut up & fish !*

Should I serve cheese with all the damn wine .


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Iceman said:


> No problem, the reel seat is 27" from the butt, I'm actually working with them to have the distance set at 24". The guides are Fuji BSVOG which is an aluminum oxide ring, this rod is not currently offered with lowriders. Blanks are avaiable to go the custom route as well. This blank weighs 7.5 oz, I don't have a weight on a built rod but I will be glad to get that for you. As for casting 3 oz, give it all you got. You will not have to lob 3 on this rod, I am a decent caster and I have put every rod in the line up through their paces and they will cast what is advertised. Hope this answers everything, if not let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ron



Ron, what is the wall thickness measurement of the surf blanks at the ferrule joints? And if i may say for all us big boys,,, I think you trying to have the reel seate moved in the wrong direction.... I peraonaly will go the custom route so its not a big issue, but many may not have that option. I would never buy a surf rod with a 24 inch real seate placement. 

And as for the "other rowe" ,,, sounds like somebody hasn't been getting their daily "Crown" quota! Ummm,,, going cold Turkey is hell!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*reel seat*

I think 24" would be way to short ..... 27 aint bad ........


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the input, nothing has been changed yet so with this kind of response it may stay at 27". We have been looking at this rod being used heavily for metal and plugs and I know alot of guys who prefer a shorter reel seat when doing this kind of fishing. Any rods coming in in the future will still have the 27" reel seat. Man, I was simply throwing an opportunity out there and making myself available next week for anyone who was interested in meeting Julian or potenially trying any of our rods. This thing wen't down hill fast. So from this point any questions are still welcome and my number is on the first page for anyone who may be down next week to call. 

As for the wall thickness, let me get back to you on this. I need to get that measurment off the blank.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Just remember the saying "No good Deed goes Unpunished". By the way I wish I could afford a couple or 3 of your rods.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Clarification*

Thank you. I also have heard nothing derogatory regarding these rods except that someone might get the same rod or blank just under a different name cheaper, That being said, Thank you for the info that you do have.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Iceman,

I agree with Toejam regarding shortening the length between buttcap and reel seat center. I am average height, with average arm length and have my rods built at 27 1/2". 

I don't anticipate any problems with the AFAW rods I own, but wish to be clear on the breakage issue. Should that occur, am I to send the rod directly to you or should I take it to Steve Austin, who will send it to you? As the southeast AFAW dealer (in Jacksonville, FL), I bought my rods from Steve. Since he also built my rods, I know he has a stake in my customer satisfaction and would wish to make it right. 

Kingfish, come on down -- the Pompano are all over the beach! I'm slaying them across the bar with these AFAW "Surf" rods. I'd like to see you and your AFAW "Estuary" in action. Toejam, you too, come on over for the Pomp run. Lots of Reds too. We could do a "Turkey Call" afterwards.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Teddy, no trouble at all and as for the issue of rod breakage you can return the rod to Steve and he can handle things with me. I just wanted to make sure everyone know's that you have a direct line to me incase anything should happen.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ron, thank you!*

Iceman, I had to go back to your original post to remember what this thread is all about. My intent was to thank you for the beautiful job you did on the Estuary rod that I received on Friday. 

When I reread your post I found that your offer of hospitality and an opportunity to learn about the AFAW line of rods was being taken way out of context. My take on your offer was that you, and the partners in AFAW were going to be on the OBX next week, correct? You also stated that if anyone had any questions about the rods they could come by and chat with the folks who know. You also said that the full line would be available for a test drive should someone feel so inclined. You also noted that anyone could just stop by and say hello and do neither of the above and that would be fine too. 

I think you're a gentleman, a pleasure with which to do business and a very knowledgeable rod builder. AWAF Beach is on track to be built this winter by Barry Weaver. Great product at a great price, my .02. Philly Jack


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

John, thanks for the kind words. The offer to anyone still stands, I'm just looking forward to a few days off with the opportunity to do some fishing. Hopefully see you guys on the beach.

Tight lines,
Ron


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ron, you need to put both Julian and Ian onto some drum while they are here. 

Drum on dat Beach rod.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*My opinion*

Not sure where the rod's made... Mine was wrapped by Ron, and I must say it's a great rod... 

By the way why do we thinkg all stuff made in Asia is junk?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

I'm on the beach also with most of the AFAW lineup including a few of the 6nbait rods. Old ugly two-tone grey '88 Suburban either at the point or somewhere on the beach. Probably beside a mid 90's white 3/4 ton chevy with a camper shell. Feel free to stop by and demo anything I've got, unless it's in my hands with a drum on the end....lol

I've been selling the AFAW rods since they became available and have probably sold more than anyone else on this side of the pond. From very early on (as soon as I knew) AFAW USA and myself have been upfront about the manufacturing origin of these rods. Designed and engineered in the UK and manufactured in China. 

I have fished and cast many different rods over the years. Lami, Breakaway, Zziplex, Wheeler and others. The AFAW premium lineup are top end, high performence rods that will cast with the best rods on the market and fight fish very very well. I sell but I also fish these rods, from top to bottom they have pretty well become my "go to" fishing rods.

And for casting performance, it is just hard to find a fishing rod rod at any price that will outperform the Beach and Big Beach with the heavier weights IMHO.

Look me up and give them a test drive.

Tommy


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Jeff, flying all the way in from the UK, the pressures on. I'm going to try my best to put them on a drum. I hope the weather will work for us this week, you going to be down fishing this week?

Ron


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

*see ya down there!!!!!!!!!*

Well its almost time . Looking forward to trying out a couple of your rods . Look for me Jason & Arlo down there .
 later,
"B"


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

how big is the size of the first guide on the estuary and uptide? thanks.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Here is the info... and more



10'9" AFAW 

Conventional (Multi) 
Ring	Tube 
Tip Top 12 Fuji BPOT 
Guide Sizes 12	12	12	12	16	20	25	30
Guide Spacing 4"	5"	6"	7"	9"	11"	13"	17"
Guide Type Fuji BNOG Aluminum Oxide ring low frame casting guide 
Grips Split dupalon with heat shrink between the grips on the handle 
Reel Seat Fuji DPSM (B) 
Reel Seat Length 24" to center 
Reel Seat Direction Nut or Fitting at top 
Blank Weight 11 oz 
Butt Dia. 

10'9" AFAW 

Spinning (Fixed) Ring	Tube 
Tip Top 12 Fuji BPOT 
Guide Sizes 12	16	20	25	30	40 
Guide Spacing 6"	7"	8"	11"	16"	24" 
Guide Type Fuji BSVOG Aluminum Oxide High frame spinning guide 
Grips Split dupalon with heat shrink between the grips on the handle 
Reel Seat Fuji DPSM (B) 
Reel Seat Length 24" to center 
Reel Seat Direction Nut or Fitting at bottom 
Blank Weight 11 oz 
Butt Dia. 

11' Esturary 

Spinning / Dual Rung 
Ring	Tube 
Tip Top 12 Fuji BPOT 
Guide Sizes 12	12	12	16	20	25	30	
Guide Spacing 4.75"	5.5"	6"	7.5"	11"	15"	20.75"	
Guide Type Fuji BSVOG Aluminum Oxide High frame spinning guide 
Grips Split dupalon with heat shrink between the grips on the handle 
Reel Seat Fuji DNPSM Ergonomic 
Reel Seat Length 24" to center 
Reel Seat Direction Nut and Fitting at Top 
Blank Weight 7.5 oz 
Butt Dia.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Tommy, Ron or anyone else... guide spacing on an Estuary conventional would be what?... Barry "DreamWeaver Customs" and I are discussing what we need for spacings and positioning for the first/stripper guide... I say a 20 for the first one on the butt section and 7 more spaced out to the tip... a 16 and a run of 12's to a 12 tip... whatcha think?... blanks on order, need to know quick... when he finishes the Beach, he'll be starting on the Estuary... these are my Christmas presents...


----------

